# Die wichtigsten Freeware Tools (Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten) [15.07.08]



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

Hierrauf Antworten

*Edit LordMephisto: Bitte nur auf dieses Posting antworten. Bitte nicht auf die Beiträge antworten in denen URSHAK noch was ändern will!*


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

*Ich bitte darum, das ihr nicht auf diesen oder folgende Posts antwortet sodass ich ihn jederzeit allein (ohne hilfe von nem co) ändern bzw. editieren kann.*


----------INHALT----------
-AUDIO UND VIDEO
	---Audio
	---Video
	---DVD
		---Audio Chat uÄ.
-EXTRAHIERUNGS TOOLS
-SICHERHEIT
	---Viren
	---Spyware & Dialer & Co.
	---Firewalls
-CHAT CLIENTS
-TV + RADIO
-GRAFIKPROGRAMME
-BROWSER
-E-MAIL CLIENTS
-UPLOAD & DOWNLOAD
-FILESHARING
-EDUTAINMENT
-MONITORING
-PC-DIAGNOSE & WARTUNG & DATEI BROWSING
-KRYPTOLOGIE
-TASKMANAGER
-DATEIMANAGER
-DATENWIEDERHERSTELLUNG & Co.
-BRENNEN
-SCREENSHOTS & VIDEOAUFNAHMEN (vom Bildschirm)
-DOKUMENTE & DATEIEN
-DATENVERNICHTUNG
-TREIBER
-GRAFIKKARTEN & Co.
-TRAFFIC
-DIENSTE & RECHTEVERWALTUNG
-TOOLS FÜR WINDOWS
-NOTEBOOK

_________________________________________________________________

Special Thanks to: addi81, Atrox, bierchen, bsekranker, checker1985m, crackajack , digitalos, DoktorX, Erik, fragee, geilesluder, Goddess, Gralsritter, HanFred, Harlekin, Herbboy, iam-cool, INU-ID, IL-Hardware, Kanonik, LordMephisto, Malcom, MasterHeld, MaxBoeck, MICHI123, noxious, onliner, sandman2003, Shadow_Man, Solon25, SoSchautsAus, Spcial, Star-Fox, struy, Succer, SUPERMANLEIN, URSHAK, Vector, vinc, Warfish, Weird_Sheep, Yikrazuul

Vorgesehene baldige Veränderungen:Unten gepostete Software Hinzufügen, Generalüberholung (Defekte Links, Formatierung)

für Änderungswillige, der letzte eingepflegte Kommentar:
AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*AUDIO UND VIDEO - Audio*



> *Winamp*
> Winamp ist ein guter Ersatz für den Windows Media Player. Er unterstützt einige Formate darunter *.mp3, *.acc, *.wma und viele weitere. Außerdem kann man mit Winamp problemlos Internet Radio und TV schauen.
> Winamp Homepage
> Download der Freeware Version





> *foobar 2000*
> Foobar 2000 ist ein kleiner Musikplayer, welcher sich durch geringen Arbeitsspeicherverbrauch und einer guten Übersicht auszeichnet. Es sind viele verschiedene Designs vorhanden, die man jederzeit wechseln kann. Beim rippen einer Musik-Cd wir automatisch auf eine Online-Datenbank zugegriffen um Informationen über die CD zu bekommen. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass es nur eine englische Version gibt, was aber für die meisten Leute kein Problem darstellen sollte.
> homepage





> *Billy*
> Ein sehr, sehr minimalistischer Musikplayer. Der Autor schreibt:
> > No skins, no mp3 tags, no equalizer, no nonsense - pure audio
> Er ist sehr schnell, muss nicht installiert werden, verbraucht fast keine Resourcen und spielt mp3, ogg, und wav. Außerdem lässt er sich hervorragend (tm) mit der Tastatur steuern. (besser als mit der Maus).
> Billy





> *CDex*
> CDex wandelt wav in MP3 und umgekehrt und rippt auch fast alle CDs in MP3, diverse Qualitäststufen einstellbar.
> Download





> *Exact Audio Copy*
> Für den normalen Hausgebrauch tut bei mir auch CDex seine Dienste, aber manchmal muss es eben mehr sein.
> 
> EAC bietet nicht nur wesentlich mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für den Audiophilen, nein, es beherrscht auch mehrere Auslesemethoden der CD, sodass sogar schwer verkratzte CDs noch extrahiert werden können, nur dass hier dann ein Lied zu rippen nicht etwa 1min dauert wie bei CDex, sondern schonmal eine Viertelstunde, aber man hat es.
> ...





> *MP3Ext*
> MP3Ext ersetzt das Icon der MP3 durch eines, welches die Bitrate der Datei anzeigt, durch die farbliche Kodierung erkennt man sofort, welche Dateien nur MP3 Schrott sind und wo das Genießen beginnt
> 
> Zusätzlich zeigt MP3Ext in der Statusleiste des Explorers und per Quickinfo alle wichtigen Informationen über die Datei an und bietet per Kontextmenü noch einen batch- und scriptfähigen ID3Tag Editor.
> ...





> *Audioshell*
> Mit Audioshell kann man sich im Windows Explorer diese Tags (und Audioformate) ansehen:
> - mp3 (alle ID3v2 tag versionen)
> - wma, asf and wmv (inklusive kaputten DRM-geschützten Dateien)
> ...



AUFNAHME von Sound:


> *Nero Waveeditor*
> Viele wissen gar nicht, dass bei Nero der Waveeditor dabei ist, ein recht gutes tool zum aufnehmen, aber auch nachbearbeiten von Soundfiles, das besser ist als so manche ein reines Audiotool, welches alleine teurer ist als ein Nero-Paket
> 
> Grundsätzliche Funktion zum Aufnehmen: _ vorher bei den lautstärkereglern (findet man meist rechts unten bei windows, doppelklick lautsprechersymbol) in optionen/eigenschaften gehen, dort "aufnahme" ankreuzen, dort dann - falls noch nicht geschehen - so was in der art wie "wahtUhear" oder "aufnahmesumme" oder "was sie hören" ankreuzen, dann o.k., dann bei dem regler "whatUhear" ein häkchen machen (=aktiv). dann den waveeditor starten, den roten button, es erscheint ein kleines neues fenster. dort einfach o.k., dann erscheint die "aufnahmekonsole", dort wieder den roten button zum starten der aufnahme, "o.k." beendet die aufnahme._
> ...





> *Audiograbber*
> DAS Programm zum Grabben von AudioTracks. Mit dabei ist der geniale MP3-Dekoder LAME, so dass eine Umwandlung von gegrabbten wav.-Dateien in mp3 spielend einfach geht!





> *Audacity*
> Audacity is free, open source software for recording and editing sounds. It is available for Mac OS X, Microsoft Windows, GNU/Linux, and other operating systems.
> homepage





> *mp3DirectCut*
> Dieses Tool erlaubt es, aus vorhandenen MP3s Teile davon herauszuschneiden.
> 
> Anwendungsbeispiel: Mit CDEx (siehe oben) kann man vom analogen Soundeingang in mp3 o.a. aufnehmen, z.B. von der Stereoanlage, die man mit Cinch-Kabeln verbunden hat. Mit mp3DirectCut lassen sich dann mühelos die einzelnen Songs rausschneiden. Völlig legal (Außer man zahlt keine GEMA-Gebühren)!





> *LAME - LAME AIN'T AN MP3 ENCODER*
> LAME is an LGPL MP3 encoder. The Open source development model allowed to improve its quality and speed since 1999. It is now an highly evolved MP3 encoder, with quality and speed able to rival state of the art commercial encoders.
> homepage // binaries





> *GX::Transcoder*
> Der GX::Transcoder ist ein flexibler Audio Konverter, welcher zwischen verschiedenen Audio Formaten im Batch Modus umwandeln kann. Zusätzlich verfügt der Transcoder über diverse Erweiterungen, welche Zusatzfunktionen zum Bearbeiten und Abspielen von Audio Dateien hinzufügen.
> 
> Der GX::Transcoder kann in der Standard Version MP1, MP3, MP2, MPC, OGG Vorbis, PCM bis zu 7.1 Channel, G.721, G.723, G.726, G.729, ADPCM, GSM, VOX, DSP und RAW Dateien En- und Decoden sowie QuickTime MOV und QT Dateien Decoden. Zusätzlich sind AddIns verfügbar, die den Transcoder um die Formate AAC, LA, LPAC, WMA, TTA, OptimFrog, WavPack, FLAC, rkAudio und Shorten erweitern. Weitere Formate sind in Planung.
> ...





> *Efficient WMA MP3 Converter*
> Free converter supporting WAV, WMA, WMV, FLV, MP3, OGG, FLAC, M4A, RA etc.
> Download



für Konvertierung siehe auch AUDIO UND VIDEO - Video: SUPER



> *normalize*
> 
> *normalize-audio*
> 
> ...


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*AUDIO UND VIDEO - Video*



> *VideoLanPlayer*
> Open Source Media player / Streaming Media Client - Server
> 
> VLC (initially VideoLAN Client) is a highly portable multimedia player for various audio and video formats (MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX, mp3, ogg, ...) as well as DVDs, VCDs, and various streaming protocols. It can also be used as a server to stream in unicast or multicast in IPv4 or IPv6 on a high-bandwidth network.





> *MPlayer*
> MPlayer is a movie player for Linux (runs on many other Unices, and non-x86 CPUs, see the documentation). It plays most MPEG, VOB, AVI, Ogg/OGM, VIVO, ASF/WMA/WMV, QT/MOV/MP4, FLI, RM, NuppelVideo, YUV4MPEG, FILM, RoQ, PVA files, supported by many native, XAnim, and Win32 DLL codecs. You can watch VideoCD, SVCD, DVD, 3ivx, DivX 3/4/5 and even WMV movies, too (without the avifile library).
> 
> Another great feature of MPlayer is the wide range of supported output drivers. It works with X11, Xv, DGA, OpenGL, SVGAlib, fbdev, AAlib, DirectFB, but you can use GGI, SDL (and this way all their drivers), VESA (on every VESA compatible card, even without X11!) and some low level card-specific drivers (for Matrox, 3Dfx and ATI), too! Most of them support software or hardware scaling, so you can enjoy movies in fullscreen. MPlayer supports displaying through some hardware MPEG decoder boards, such as the Siemens DVB, DXR2 and DXR3/Hollywood+.





> *RAD Video Tools*
> Player der viele Video Formate öffnen kann, allerdings liegt die Stärke des Players im öffnen von *.BIK Videos. Er kann auch einiges weiteren tolle Features wie die Audiospur von Video Formaten trennen, allerdings läuft das meist nicht reibungslos ab, aber als *.BIK Player eignet er sich sehr gut.
> Homepage
> Download





> *DScaler*
> Bestes Freeware Tool zum Fernsehschauen oder andere externe Quellen (Videorecorder, Konsolen) am PC wiederzugeben. Zeichnet sich vor allem durch die hervorragende Bildqualität aus und den vielen zuschaltbaren Filtern.
> http://deinterlace.sourceforge.net/





> *CDBremse*
> "Beruhigt" das CD/DVD-Laufwerk
> Besonders empfehlenswert beim DVD-Gucken





> *VirtualDub*
> VirtualDub is a video capture/processing utility for 32-bit Windows platforms (95/98/ME/NT4/2000/XP), licensed under the GNU General Public License (GPL).  It lacks the editing power of a general-purpose editor such as Adobe Premiere, but is streamlined for fast linear operations over video.  It has batch-processing capabilities for processing large numbers of files and can be extended with third-party video filters.  VirtualDub is mainly geared toward processing AVI files, although it can read (not write) MPEG-1 and also handle sets of BMP images.
> http://www.virtualdub.org





> *Avidemux*
> Avidemux is a free video editor designed for simple cutting, filtering and encoding tasks. It supports many file types, including AVI, DVD compatible MPEG files, MP4 and ASF, using a variety of codecs. Tasks can be automated using projects, job queue and powerful scripting capabilities.
> Homepage





> *SUPER *(Abkürzung für "Simplified Universal Player Encoder & Renderer") ist eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche für Kommandozeilen-Encoder wie ffmpeg.
> 
> Die Freeware kann Musikdateien und Videos in alle wichtigen Formate umwandeln.
> Download





> *XviD*
> XviD ist ein Freeware MPEG-4 Enkoder, und eine echte alternative zu DivX und Microsofts Windows Media Enkoder.
> http://www.xvid.org/index.php  (main home) // http://www.koepi.org/ (binaries)





> *TMPGEnc*
> TMPGEnc converts *.AVI file to MPEG1, the format which is used in VideoCD. Using variety of option in TMPGEnc, you can compress your video file in high quality.
> TMPGEnc enables us adjust bitrate, quantize matrix, GOP structure, Interlace and many other parameter so that you can create most appropriate movie file depends on your purpose





> *FlaskMPEG*
> FlasKMPEG converts digital video in the MPEG format to other formats. FlasKMPEG is very easy to use and at the same time powerful and fun! Here are some of the few features ...
> 
> * Full MPEG1/MPEG2 software video decoding
> ...





> *Konvertierung*
> 
> Is zwar nicht direkt software, sollte aber jedem weiterhelfen, der irgendwelche mediendateien umwandeln will.
> Und zwar ist das eine Datenbank http://www.videohelp.com/convert in der man genau die 2 arten von medien aussuchen kann welche convertiert werden sollen.


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*AUDIO UND VIDEO - DVD & Audio Chat uÄ.*

----
DVD
----



> * BSplayer *
> Kostenloser DVD- und DivX-Player, der sehr Ressourcen schonend arbeitet,  mit reichlich Funktionen. Unterstützt AC3 DIvX und erlaubt RGB Wiedergabe.
> 
> Die Freeware ist der ultimative Player für alle Videoformate. Egal, ob Sie DVD-Filme abspielen, einen DivX-Trailer anschauen oder sonstige Multimedia-Dateien anspielen möchten - der BSPlayer versteht sich mit allen gängigen Formaten, vorausgesetzt die entsprechenden Codecs sind installiert. Alle gewünschten Funktionen eines Audio/Video-Players sind dabei vorhanden: Das Programm beherrscht Untertitel, kann Playlisten anlegen, besitzt einen Equalizer, hat eine Zoom-Funktion und vieles mehr.
> ...



----
Audio Chat uÄ.
----



> *Skype*
> Gratis praktisches Tool um mit anderen Leuten übers Internet zu Voice Chatten, auch Konferenzen mit mehreren Teilnehmern sind möglich.
> 
> Skype Homepage





> *TeamSpeak 2*
> Teamspeak is a quality, scalable application which enables people to speak with one another over the Internet. Teamspeak consists of both client and server software. The Teamspeak server acts as a host to multiple client connections, capable of handling literally thousands of simultaneous users. This results in an Internet based teleconferencing solution that works in a variety of applications such as team mates speaking with one another while playing their favorite online game, small businesses cutting costs on long distance charges, or for personal communication with friends and family.
> 
> TeamSpeak 2 Homepage


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*EXTRAHIERUNGS TOOLS*



> *WinRAR*
> Eins der beliebtesten Programme, um .zip, .rar und dergleichen zu extrahieren. Gibt es unter http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/w/t/de0DWT-wc.html
> Allerdings nur ne Shareware - Version, deswegen als (bessere) Alternative:





> *7zip*
> Mein persönlicher Favorit, schnell und unkompliziert, und vor allem gratis. Erhältlich unter http://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*SICHERHEIT*

----
Viren
----



> *AntiVir*
> AntiVir ist ein kostenloser Virenschutz. Er erkennt über 130 000 Viren, Würmer und Trojaner und bietet einen integrierten Schutz vor Dialern (Einwählprogramme die kosten verursachen) Fast Täglich kommen neue Updates für AntiVir heraus die kostenfrei und leicht über den Internet-Update Wizard heruntergekladen uns installiert werden können. Leider ist manchmal der Internet Update Server überlstet, dadurch kann es bis zu 10min Wartezeiten beim Updaten kommen.
> AntiVir Homepage





> *AVG FREE*
> Antivirenprogramm





> *ClamWin*
> OpenSource Antivirenprogramm, bindet sich auch im Windows Kontextmenü ein hat aber leider noch keinen RealtimeGuard, soll aber in Arbeit sein.
> Zur Zeit sind es ca. 85000 Signaturen. Die Signaturdatei wird meistens mehrmals täglich erweitert.



----
Spyware & Dialer & Co.
----



> *Spybot Search and Destroy*
> Ein nützliches Tool, welches Spyware aufsucht und Entfernt. Es kann auch Spuren die Sie nach dem Benutzen des PC’S hinterlassen haben entfernen. Dies ist vorallem nützlich wenn Sie den PC mit jemandem Teilen
> Weiter Features von Spybot S&D
> Spybot S&D Homepage
> Download Spybot S&D





> *AdAware*
> AdAware entfernt sogenannte Trackware. Viele gratis Tools aus dem Internet könnten Daten von Ihrem PC ausspionieren. Die Entwicklern dieser Programme könnten dann z.B. Ihr System manipulieren. AdAware bietet Schutz vor solcher Trackware
> AdAware Homepage
> Dowbnload AdAware





> *SpywareBlaster 3.3*
> Hierbei handelt es sich um ein exzelentes Programm, um Spyware/Dialer/Adware gar nicht erst auf den PC kommen zu lassen.  Es "impft" den PC sozusagen gegen eine riesige Anzahl solcher ungewünschter Programme/ Plagegeister. Zudem wird es regelmäßig aktuallisiert. Ein echtes 'Must-Have' für jeden Sicherheitsbewussten PC-Benutzer!
> Spywareblaster Homepage





> *HijackThis*
> Mit dem Tool kann man Browser-Hijacker entfernen, die z.B. die Startseite die Browers dauerhaft ändern. Das Programm erkennt auch Spyware und andere Malware .
> Das vom Programm erstellte Logfile kann man  hier auswerten lassen. Die Seite verrät, welche Einträge man im Programm fixen muss.
> Download



----
Firewalls
----



> *Sygate Personal Firewall*
> Eine gratis Firewall welche kontrolliert welche Anwendungen sich mit dem Internet in Verbindung setzten dürfen. Und umgekehrt, sie bietet also auch Schutz vor Hackern. Beispielsweise würde sich der MSN Messagner sofort nach der Inbetriebnahme mit Microsoft Verbinden, ohne die Firewall würde das auch einfch gehen, Sygate würde das aber merken und nun dem User die Optionen „Durchlassen“ oder „Blocken“ geben. Auch wenn man einen Router besitzt würden solche Datenströme leicht durchkommen, und jeder Router Besitzer kennt es, das Port Forwarding (Ports öffnen). Was tun wenn man nicht weiß über welchen Port das Programm geht? Sygate zeigt sehr detailiert über welchen Port jedes Programm geht.
> Sygate Homepage
> Download Mirrors





> *PCGH-Firewall in zusammenarbeit mit Securepoint*
> Diese Firewall kennt sicher jeder schon der einmal die PCGH in den händen oder hier auf der Page war ^^ .
> PCGH-Firewall
> 
> Was diese Firewall alles kann ist hier als PDF-File beschrieben.





> *ZoneAlarm*
> Auszug aus der Website:
> _Benutzerfreundliche Firewall verhindert Zugriff durch Hacker und andere unbekannte Bedrohungen.
> 
> ...





> *PeerGuardian2.0(Beta6b)*
> Ist eine kleine IP-Firewall mit mehreren Listen: Ads, Educational, Government, P2P, Spyware, die aktualisiert werden und Upgedatet werden können, man kann auch eigene IP-Ranges hinzufügen & blocken oder erlauben. (testen)
> Eine automatische Updatefunktion ist auch integriert. Leider ist es in Englisch aber ich glaub das man das hinbekommt.....
> Man kann auch HttpBlock aktivieren dann werden die enthaltenen Blocklisten auch auf Port 80 angewendet. (manche Seiten werden dann natürlich geblockt).
> ...


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*CHAT CLIENTS*



> *Trillian*
> Trillian ist ein Chat Client der ICQ, IRC, MSN, Y! und AIM unterstützt. Mit ihm kann man sich beispielsweise in den PcGames Chat einloggen ohne über das Applet gehen zu müssen. Es ist auch sehr nützlich, da, wenn man über mehreres chattet, man nur ein Programm braucht, und nicht 3 verschiedene Messagners, außerdem ist er in meinen Augen um einiges sicherer als der MSN Messagner (dieser hat sofort nach der Installation datenpackete an Micrsoft schicken wollen)
> Trillian Homepage
> Trillian Basic 3.1 Download
> Deutsche Sprachdatei (Für Version: 3.0 und 3.1 (3.1 Entwicklungsversion))





> *Miranda*
> Miranda IM is a multi protocol instant messenger client.No bloat, it's Easy and Small! Miranda IM is designed to be resource efficient and easy to use. It uses very little memory and requires no installation. Just unzip and run! This also makes it ideal for users that want to run their messenger client from a removable storage such as an USB memory stick. It can even be stored on a floppy disc if not too many plugins are used.
> It's all about plugins!The powerful plugin system makes Miranda IM extremely flexible. Only the most basic features are built in, but there are currently more than 350 plugins available for download that allows users to extend the functionality in Miranda IM. Plugins can be installed to add support for ICQ, AIM, MSN, Jabber, Yahoo, Gadu-Gadu, Tlen, Netsend and other protocols.
> 
> ...





> *Psi*
> Psi ist ein reiner Jabber client. Er spricht u.a MSN, ICQ, AIM, und Yahoo. Besonderer Wert wurde auf Sicherheit und Datenschutz gelegt.
> So ist es möglich sich openpgp-verschlüsselt zu unterhalten (SSL wird ebenfalls unterstützt). Ebenfalls oss.
> Psi





> *XFire*
> Ein kleiner nutzvoller Chat Client, welcher für Spieler sehr gut geeignet ist, da er ein ingame chatten ermöglicht. Man muss nun nichtmehr dauernd das Spiel minimieren und einen anderen Client (wie MSN Messanger, ICQ Messanger, Trillian ...) unterstützt werden momentan sehr viele Spiele und es werden immer mehr. Auch ist das joinen auf einen Server wo ein Freund spielt so einfach wie nie, einfach auf "Join Game" klicken und man betritt Spiel und gleich auch den Server. Als Extra gibts ne online Statistik von jedem Spieler. Download empfiehlt sich:
> 
> XFire Homepage
> XFire Download





> *Gaim*
> Ein sehr toller Instant Messenger. Unterstützt AIM/ICQ, Gadu-Gadu, GroupWise, IRC, Jabber, MSN, Napster, SILC und Yahoo. Hat auch verschiedene nützliche Plug-Ins. Kann aber z.B. keine MSN Animoticons.   Den kann ich aber nur wärmstens empfehlen.
> Download





> *Digsby*
> Digsby ist ein Chatprogramm, dient gleichzeitig auch noch als eMail-Notifier und hält über Änderungen auf Social-Networking-Seiten auf dem laufenden!
> Homepage


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*TV + RADIO*



> *TV-Browser*
> Eine Digitale Fernsehzeitschrift, es holt sich die Daten aus dem Internet, dannach werden diese geordnet und aufgelistet. Außerdem bietet das Programm eine Erinnerungsfuntion, die den Benutzer erinnert, sodass dieser nicht seinen Film verpasst. Unterstützt werden mehr als 60 Sender, und die Liste wird immer erweitert. Plattformunabhängig.
> TV-Browser Homepage
> TV-Browser Download





> *OnlineTV2*
> Ein Programm mit dem man OnlineTV2 schauen kann und Radio hören. Mit ihm kann man auch z.B. Radio aufnehmen. Es sind tausende Internetradios vorhnaden.
> OnlineTV2 Homepage mit weiteren Featueres
> OnlineTV2 Download





> *TV Movie Clickfinder*
> Der Clickfinder aktualisiert sich selbst alle 2 wochen und zeigt das Programm der 8 wichtigsten  deutschen Sender.
> Man kann sich ausserdem an einen Film erinnern lassen, und die Datenbank nach Wiederholungen absuchen.
> Downloadlink


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*GRAFIKPROGRAMME*



> *IrfanView*
> Ein kleines sehr nützliches Programm, man kann mit ihm unzählige Video & Audio sowie Grafik Formate öffnen.
> IrfanView Homepage(Man kann oben in der Ecke auf Deutsch umstellen)
> Die Englische Version enthält schon die Deutschen Sprachdateien





> *GIMP*
> Sehr guter Bildbearbeiter mit großem Funktionsumfang.
> downloadlink für Win
> Für GIMP braucht man bevor man das eigentliche Programm installiert, noch das "GTK+ 2 runtime environment". Das findet man ebenfalls unter obigem link.
> ...





> *GIMPshop*
> Gimpshop veränderte GIMP dahingehend, dass Menüeinträge, Werkzeugnamen und Optionen aussehen wie in Photoshop. Der Funktionsumfang konnte natürlich nicht geändert werden, somit wird die ein oder andere Photoshopfunktion weiterhin fehlen.
> Anzumerken wäre noch das die Version englisch ist, wohingegen das normale GIMP auch deutsch installierbar ist.
> Installationen sind auf Mac OS X (10.3, 10.4), Linux und Windows möglich.





> *ArtRage*
> Ein sehr cooles Programm um "natürlich" zu malen. Besonders wer einen TabletPC sein Eigen nennt, wird viel Spaß haben. Es funktioniert aber auch mit der Maus ganz gut.
> ArtRage





> *Paint.Net*
> Paint.net ist ein stark erweitertes Paint (sofern man das überhaupt noch miteinander vergleichen kann...). Es beherrscht viele Optionen und Möglichkeiten, die man sonst nur von den großen Kommerziellen Programmen kennt, ist aber trotzdem übersichtlich gehalten und leicht zu bedienen. Ich persönlich finde das Tool klasse!
> _Das '.Net Framework 1.1' von MS wird benötigt._
> 
> Website von Paint.NET





> *Photofiltre*
> Photofiltre ist dem bekanntem Gimp ebenbürtig aber in seiner Aufmachung und Bedienung um einiges leichter.
> 
> direkter Download!
> ...





> *IMVG* ist ein Bildbetrachter, der ein paar Sachen anders macht als "herkömmliche" Bildbetrachter. Der wohl größte Unterschied ist die Organisation des "Menüs": es gibt nämlich im Gegensatz zu Irfanview keine festes im eigentlichen Sinne. Vielmehr kann man einfach rechtsklicken und die erscheinden Buchstaben dahin ziehen, wo man sie gerne hätte. Seine größte Stärke liegt mMn in der Erstellung und Verwaltung von Playlists, die größte Schwäche ist die, verglichen etwa mit Irfanview, doch etwas mangelnde Unterstützung von Formaten. Wer sich aber traut, auch mal etwas anderes auszuprobieren, sollte ihm umbedingt eine Chance geben.





> *Blender* war ursprünglich ein kommerzielles Produkt und wurde mit 100 000 Euro Spendengeldern "freigekauft". Innerhalb kürzester Zeit wurde die 3D-Modelling- und Animationssoftware zu einem der am häufigsten von 3D-Grafikern unter Linux verwendeten Programme.
> 
> Die Software steht für Windows, Linux, Irix, Sun Solaris, FreeBSD und Mac OS X auf der Blender-Homepage zum Download bereit.  (GNU Public License)
> 
> ...


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*BROWSER & E-MAIL CLIENTS*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BROWSER
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *FireFox:*
> -Tabbed Browsing
> -viele nuetzliche PlugInns zum Download verfügbar (siehe auch hier)





> *Opera*
> Opera ist ein für Windows, Mac OS, Unix-Derivate und BeOS kostenlos erhältliches Programm des norwegischen Unternehmens Opera Software ASA, das Webbrowser, E-Mail-Programm und weitere Werkzeuge vereint. Ebenso ist das Programm für mobile Geräte wie Handhelds und PDAs verfügbar.
> 
> *Funktionsumfang*
> ...





> *browzar*
> With Browzar you can search and surf the web without leaving any visible trace on the computer you are using.
> Browzar is based on the Internet Explorer browser engine. Its free and only takes seconds to download and you don’t even need to install it, so you can download Browzar time and time again, whenever and wherever you need it to protect your privacy.
> 
> ...





> *K-Meleon*
> K-Meleon ist ein Browser auf Basis der Gecko-Engine.
> K-Meleon ist sicherer als der ie,erweiterbar, extrem schnell,  verhältnismäßig klein und anpassungsfähig. Er bringt von Haus aus einige nette Erweiterungen mit, wie etwa Mausgesten und einen Sessionsaver. Er ist allerdings nicht so einsteigerfreundlich wie Mozilla Firefox, außerdem fehlen mir noch einige vom Firefox liebgewonnene Erweiterungen. Praktisch die Alternative zur Alternative^^
> K-Meleon Homepage



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E-MAIL CLIENTS
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Thunderbird:*
> Mail Client von Mozilla


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*UPLOAD & DOWNLOAD & FILESHARING*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
UPLOAD & DOWNLOAD
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *FileZilla:*
> -FTP-Programm zum Uploaden von Content auf Webspace
> 
> FileZilla is a fast and reliable FTP client and server with lots of useful features and an intuitive interface.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FILESHARING
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Azureus*
> Einer der wohl besten Bittorent clienten und kosten tut er auch nix
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_13012734.html





> *µTorrent*
> ist ein kleiner (< 300 Kb) Freeware-Closed-Source-BitTorrent-Client für Microsoft Windows, der auf geringe CPU- und RAM-Belastung (üblicherweise < 12 Mb) ausgelegt ist und in C++ geschrieben wurde.
> homepage


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*EDUTAINMENT*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sinnlose Bandbreitenverschwendung EDUTAINMENT (=Unterhaltung mit Lernen)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *NASA Worldwind*
> Worldwind ist ein wunderbares Spielzeug, mit dem man seine Zeit bestens verbringen kann.
> Dargestellt wird unsere Weltkugel und nach Auswählen der Satellitendaten (Echtfarben, Falschfarben, US Städte...), Suche nach einem Ort, Ort einer Katastrophe oder einfach nur durch Reinzoomen geht die Reise los...
> 
> ...






> GoogleEarth


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*MONITORING & PC-DIAGNOSE & WARTUNG & DATEI BROWSING*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 MONITORING 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Serious Samurize*
> Mit Serious Samurize lässt sich so ziemlich jede (un)wichtige Information des Rechenknechtes auf dem Desktop ausgeben.
> Die Ausgabe lässt sich ganz nach Wünschen Gestalten, sodass ganze Desktopdesigns (eher Standard; Kunstwerk mit Datenausgabe) möglich sind, ganz nach gusto und Können.
> 
> ...





> *HWMonitor*
> Zeigt die Temperatur von fast allem an und "behält" sich die Maximal-Temperatur
> noxious Meinung: HWMonitor ist das übersichtlichste/kleinste/umfangreichtste Monitoring-Tool das ich kenne



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PC-DIAGNOSE & WARTUNG & DATEI BROWSING
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Everst Home*
> Tool zum Auslesen allerlei Computer Daten. Der Nachfolger von Aida
> Sehr zu empfehlen.
> http://www.wintotal.de/softw/?id=2170





> *Lavalys EVEREST Home Edition*
> Isn Programm wo man infos über seinen PC  sehen kann
> 
> ZB:
> ...





> *SIW*
> SIW ist eine Alternative für die (eingestellte) free Edition von  Everest.
> _This program perform computer configuration analysis and diagnostics. It gives detailed information about your computer properties and settings, detailed specs for CPU, motherboard, chipset, BIOS, CPU, PCI/AGP, USB and ISA/PnP devices, memory, monitor, video card, disk drives, CD/DVD devices, SCSI devices, S.M.A.R.T., ports, network cards, printers, operating system, installed programs and hotfixes, processes, services, serial numbers (CD keys), users, open files, system uptime, network, network shares, as well as real-time monitors for CPU, memory, page file usage and network traffic. It displays currently active network connections, passwords hidden behind asterisks, installed codecs, and more.
> This program also creates a report file, and is able to run in batch mode..._





> *Regcleaner*
> Einfach zu bedienende Freeware, die alte Registrierungseinträge löscht.
> Das Programm sucht nach Dateinamen, die sich noch in der Registrier-Datenbank, aber nicht mehr auf der Festplatte befinden.
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_12991462.html






> *Sequoia View*
> SequoiaView is a disk browsing tool based on the principle of treemaps, with one unique feature added, namely Cushion Treemaps, invented by Jack van Wijk. The principle is simple: each time a rectangle is subdivided, ridges are added. The result is a pattern of hierarchical cushions that show the structure in the directories and files. The user can set the height of the ridges as well as using lower ridges for deeper nested levels, offering a choice between displaying global information (high level directories) or detailed info such as individual files. The user can also choose between the original cushions and the  squarified cushions.





> *Discstarter*
> _Mit nur wenigen Mausklicks wird Discstarter zur Autostart-Applikation Ihrer CD-ROM und zeigt beliebige HTML-Oberflächen ganz nach Ihren Wünschen an. Dabei entscheiden Sie, ob das Fenster einen Rahmen haben soll, wie groß das Fenster sein soll, welche Form es haben soll und wo es positioniert werden soll. - So wirken Ihre HTML-Oberflächen trotzdem wie das Ergebnis "teurer" Authoring-Produkte_
> Ich nutzte das kleine Tool für meine eigenen Tool und Treiber CD's im stil von MagCD's. Mit Discstarter kann man also ein HTML Objekt per Autostart öffnen lassen und fast alle Dateitypen öffnen. Was das Tool so nützlich macht ist, dass man im Bowserfenster dateien öffnen/Programme installieren kann ohne lästige Browsermeldung.
> Die Testversion ist für den privaten Gebrauch kostenlos und uneingeschränkt nutzbar.
> ...





> *CPU-Z*
> CPU-Z is a freeware detection program base on the Panopsys hardware detection engine.
> It allows to get some information on your system, including :
> 
> ...





> *EXIF InfoTip*
> EXIF InfoTip ist eine kleine Erweiterung für den Explorer, die dafür sorgt, dass beim Überfahren eines Bildes mit der Maus auch die Exif-Informationen angezeigt werden.





> *Filemon*
> Filemon ist ein weiteres, exzellentes Programm von Sysinternals, das (in Echtzeit) aufzeichnet, welches Programm wann und wohin etwas hinschreiben (möchte).
> Das ist z.B. sehr nützlich wenn man Programme wirklich sauber entfernen möchte. Man kann also damit prima die Installation von Programmen quasi mitloggen. Man kann es aber auch dazu gebrauchen Spiele unter eingeschränkten Benutzerkonten zum Laufen zu bringen (da soll es ja, Gerüchten zufolge, manchmal ein paar  Probleme geben). Dabei ist man unglaublich im Vorteil, wenn man Filemon über _Ausführen als_ startet
> Wie beim Process Explorer bitte auch nur 1x runterladen.


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*KRYPTOLOGIE*



> *Truecrypt*
> Truecrypt ermöglicht es Container oder auch Partitionen zu verschlüsseln. Truecrypt ist open source software, beherrscht nur sichere Algorithmen, muss nicht installiert werden (was es wiederum ermöglicht auch USB-Sticks etc. zu verschlüsseln) und ist leicht verständlich.
> Truecrypt Homepage





> *Blowfish Advanced CS*
> Damit lassen sich einzelne Datein mit dem Blowfishalgorithmus verschlüsseln. Muss ebenfalls nicht installiert werden. Weitere Vorteile sind  z.B die Integration ins Kontextmenü, die Geschwindigkeit blowfishs , außerdem kann man damit Datein auch mehrfach überschreiben lassen. Das Programm ist ebenfalls oss.
> Blowfish Advanced CS





> _*FolderAccess2.0.0*_
> Ordner verschlüsseln
> http://www.dswnet.com/





> *Password Safe*
> Password Safe ist ein nur 330 KB großes Programm, mit dem sich Passwörter verwalten lassen und das nicht installiert werden muss. Password Safe wurde ursprünglich von Bruce Schneier entwickelt und benutzt zum Verschlüsseln folglich auch Blowfish. Das Programm ist natürlich OSS.


 [/quote]


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*TASKMANAGER & DATEIMANAGER*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TASKMANAGER
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Process Explorer*
> Ein Taskmanager der seinen Namen auch verdient.  Hat sehr viele Funktionen und kann den Windows Taskmanager auch ersetzen. (Was Ich im Übrigen sehr empfehlen kann, der Windows Taskmanager ist doch etwas in seinen Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt.)
> Direkt von sysinternals.com:
> > Ever wondered which program has a particular file or directory open? Now
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DATEIMANAGER
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Idoswin free*
> Idoswin free arbeitet mit dem, vom unsterblichen Norton Commander () bekannten, Split-Screen- Interface . Die umfangreiche Featureliste findet man gleich auf der Seite.
> Das Programm ist übrigens Emailware - der Autor bittet um eine Postkarte oder eine Email nach 60 Tagen - sicher nicht zuviel verlangt für die gebotene Leistung.
> Idoswin free





> *Microsoft SyncToy*
> Kann Ordnerinhalte spiegeln/synchronisieren...


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*DATENWIEDERHERSTELLUNG & Co.*



> *Restoration*
> Dieses Programm kann aus dem Papierkorb gelöschte Datein wiederherstellen. Nicht unbedingt schick, erledigt seinen Job jedoch sehr gut.
> Restoration





> *PC INSPECTOR™ smart recovery*
> PC INSPECTOR™ smart recovery ist ein einzigartiges Datenrettungs-programm für Flash Card™, Smart Media™, SONY Memory Stick™, IBM™ Micro Drive, Multimedia Card, Secure Digital Card und für alle anderen Speichermedien von digitalen Kameras.



_Windows CD mit aktuellen SP und Patches erstellen_


> *WinFuture XP ISO Builder*
> Mit WinFuture XP ISO Builder erweitern Sie Ihre Windows-CD um einige nützliche Funktionen. Egal ob Windows 2000, XP oder Server 2003 - der WinFuture.de XP-ISO-Builder integriert neben dem aktuellsten Service Pack, Systemdateien, welche z.B.: die Verwendung von unsignierten Visual Styles erlaubt, auch die Treiber für alle Hardware-Komponenten.





> *WinFuture Windows XP Update Pack*
> Das WinFuture XP Update Pack ist eine Zusammenstellung aller Patches, die Microsoft nach der Veröffentlichung des Windows XP Service Pack 2 zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Dabei wurden die Patches einzeln untersucht und miteinander verglichen, so dass immer die aktuellste Version einer Datei auf dem System vorhanden ist - ein Punkt, in dem sich das Update Pack von WinFuture.de von den zahlreichen Plagiaten unterscheidet.





> *nLite*
> nLite is a tool for permanent Windows components removal and pre-installation Windows setup. After removal there is an option to make bootable image ready for burning on cd or testing in virtual machines. With nLite you will be able to have Windows installation which on install doesn't include, or even contain on cd, unwanted components.
> 
> So far it supports Windows 2000, XP x86/x64 and 2003 x86/x64 all languages.
> ...


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*BRENNEN*



> *CDBurnerXP Pro*
> Der IMHO beste freeware Nero Konkurrent. Kann fast alles, was auch Nero kann: (wieder gleich von der Seite)
> 
> >  Create Data-CDs/DVDs
> ...


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*SCREENSHOTS & VIDEOAUFNAHMEN (vom Bildschirm)*



> *MWSnap*
> Ein kleines Programm um Screenshots zu machen: (Quelle=Homepage)
> > MWSnap is a small yet powerful Windows program for snapping
> > (capturing) images from selected parts of the screen.
> ...





> *SaU*
> SaU ist der einfachste Weg ein Screenshot innerhalb von Sekunden Online zubekommen. Man erinnere sich noch an lästiges einfügen in Paint, abspeichern, die Suche nach Webspaceanbietern, sich dann durch den Popup-Werbejungel der Anbieter zu kämpfen um dann das heißgeliebte Bild endlich stressig abzuloaden. Diese Zeiten sind mit SaU endlich vorbei.
> 
> Nötig ist nur ein minimaler Client für SaU, den gibt es bereits als Bashscript (z.B. für Linux, BSD, etc.) und als ausführbare Datei für Windows. Eine Anmeldung oder Registrierung ist nicht notwendig. Der Quellcode unterliegt der GPL und ist somit für jeden frei.
> ...





> *FruPic*
> Mit FruPic lassen sich Bilder ganz einfach und leicht hochladen. nach der installation, bei der man seinen Nicknamen angeben muss, erscheint mit Kontextmenü nach einem Rechtsklick auf Bilder "Publish on FruPic". Das Programm uploaded das Bild im Hintergrund und nach getaner Arbeit ertönt ein Bestätigungsgeräusch.
> Der Link zum Bild wird automatisch in die Zwischenablage kopiert.
> siehe hier
> ...





> *FRAPS*
> Fraps ist ein Tool, welches sekundengenau die Frameratenverläufe von 3D-Anwendungen aufzeichnen kann, sowie Höchst-, Tiefst- und Durchschnittswerte zwischen zwei Tastendrücken ermitteln kann. Darüberhinaus lassen sich Screenshots in jeder Lage erstellen und es können mit dem Tool in-Game Videos aufgezeichnet werden.
> 
> Download-Seite


 [/quote]




> *Windows Media Encoder 9 Series*
> Windows Media Encoder 9 Series is a powerful tool for content producers who want to capture audio and video content using the many innovations in Windows Media 9 Series including high-quality multichannel sound, high-definition video quality, support for mixed-mode voice and music content, and more. Choose from 32-bit and 64-bit versions of the encoder.
> downloadlink
> crackajacks Meinung: läuft _inakzeptabel_, da das Video sofort in eine wmv-Datei komprimiert wird und damit keine vernünftigen Frameraten erzielt werden.
> Eventuell mit Dualcoreprozessoren geeignet?





> *Camtasia Studio*
> Camtasia Studio ist eine umfassende Softwarelösung für Videoaufnahmen vom PC-Bildschirm. Das Programmpaket besteht aus fünf leistungsstarken Komponenten. Diese integrieren flexible Aufnahme, umfassende Bearbeitung und universelle Wiedergabe in einer einzigen Anwendung. So können rasch und problemlos Softwaredemonstrationen, Trainingsvideos und Tutorials im Multimedia-Design entwickelt werden.
> Erstellte Videos können beliebig durch Grafiken, Pfeile, Audio oder auch ein CD-ROM-Menü erweitert werden.
> Die Ausgabe in Macromedia Flash- (SWF) und Streaming-Media-Formaten (AVI, RM, MOV, WMV und animierte GIFs) ermöglicht eine unbegrenzte Verbreitung von hochqualitativen, bewegungstreuen Videos mit einer hohen Kompression.
> ...





> *HyperCam*
> HyperCam is powerful video capture software that records AVI movies (screencam) directly from your monitor, for software presentations, software training, demos, tutorials, and fun! HyperCam supports text annotations, sound, and screen notes (great for creating automated software demos!). You can also select Frame rate and compression quality prior to video capture.
> downloadlink
> crackajacks Meinung: "Testsieger" da avi-Dateien erzeugt werden und das Programm kostenlos ist. Mit der einzigen Einschränkung, dass ein hypercam Text links oben das aufgenommene Bild überblendet.


----------



## URSHAK (31. August 2005)

*DOKUMENTE & DATEIEN*



> *Open Office*
> OpenOffice enthält wie MS-Office Textverarbeitung, Tabellenkalkulation, Präsentationen und einen WYSIWYG HTML Editor. Es fehlt jedoch ein Ersatz für MS Access.
> Kompatibilität ist nicht zu 100% gegeben, aufgrund der nicht offenen Standards der MS Office Dokumente!





> *Aus Office ein PDF erstellen*
> PDF-Dateien haben einen enormen vorteil das die Dokumente wunderbar klein dadurch werden. Ich kann jedem der ein PDF erstellen will dieses Freewareteil nahelegen .
> cibpdf-Direktload
> 
> Anleitung





> *PDFCreator*
> Download
> PDFCreator ist ein kostenloses Tool um auf einfache Weise PDFs aus jeder beliebigen Anwendung zu erstellen. Über einen Druckertreiber wird direkt aus jeder Anwendung eine PDF-Maschine.
> 
> ...





> *FreePDF XP*
> FreePDF XP ist ein grafischer Aufsatz für GhostScript, mit dem auf einfache Weise PDF Dateien erzeugt werden können.
> 
> Ein PDF Document kann per Datei / Drucken aus jeder beliebigen Anwendung heraus erstellt werden
> ...





> *Ant Renamer*
> Mit ein paar Klicks kann man viele Dateien mit einem einheitlichen namen versehen und durchnummerieren lassen. Auch liest das Programm ID3Tags aus, so dass man daraus den Dateinamen generieren lassen kann.
> 
> *Downloadseite*






> Hashtab
> Ebenfalls eine Shellerweiterung. Hashtab sorgt dafür, dass in den "Eigenschaften" einer Datei, in einem neuen Reiter Hashwerte, die MD5, SHA1 und CRC-32 Hashwerte angezeigt werden.





> *Microsoft Remove Hidden Data*
> *Das Gratis-Tool von Microsoft entfernt zuverlässig versteckte Daten aus Office-Dokumenten.*
> 
> Das Tool klinkt sich in das Office-Menü unter »Datei | Remove Hidden Data...« ein. Nach der Angabe eines neuen Dateinamens für die "gesäuberte" Datei beginnt das Tool mit dem Scann und entfernt dabei sämtliche verräterische Informationen. Dazu gehören Kommentare, Smart Tags, eingefügte Objekte, Hyperlinks und Bookmarks. Zur Kontrolle speichert es unter "Rhd5.log" eine Datei mit Informationen zu allen gelöschten Daten in den Temp-Ordner ab.
> ...


----------



## Solon25 (31. August 2005)

*DATENVERNICHTUNG*



> *Eraser*
> Eraser is an advanced security tool (for Windows), which allows you to completely remove sensitive data from your hard drive by overwriting it several times with carefully selected patterns. Works with Windows  95, 98, ME, NT, 2000, XP and DOS.
> Dieser Dateischredder enthält alle Normen (Gutman,US DoD 5220.22-M..., Pseudorandom Data.....) zum Dateischreddern und Integriert sich günstigerweise ins Kontexmenü von Windows XP.
> Download


----------



## Vector (31. August 2005)

*TREIBER*



> *Driver Cleaner*
> Dieses Programm entfernt nach einer Treiber-Deinstallation auch die letzten Reste, damit eine Treiber-Neuinstallation möglichst sauber verläuft.
> 
> Unterstützt werden Treiber von ATI, nVidia, 3dfx, Creative, kx, Realtek, SIS und Turtle Beach. Die Unterstützung wird ständig erweitert.
> ...


----------



## URSHAK (1. September 2005)

*GRAFIKKARTEN & Co.*



> *RivaTuner*
> Der RivaTuner ist eines der besten Tweak-Tools für nVidia- und ATi-Grafikkarten. Sein Zweck ist es, die versteckten Optionen in den Treibern freizuschalten bzw. auszunutzen. Viele undokumentierte Registry-Einträge können mit dem Tool auf Knopfdruck gesetzt werden, um z.B. die Bildqualität zu verbessern.
> Downloadseite





> *RefreshForce*
> RefreshForce universally and permanently fixes the Windows 2000/XP refresh rate problem on ANY variation of graphics cards, monitors, or drivers!!! No messing around, no hassle, it WORKS and it's SIMPLE!
> 
> * Completely fixes the Windows 2000/XP refresh rate problem
> ...


----------



## crackajack (22. November 2005)

*TRAFFIC*



> *Meine Traffic 2.0*
> 
> Mit diesem Programm können Sie die Datenmenge/Traffic von DFÜ-Netzwerk-, LAN-, FRITZ!web und DSL-Verbindungen aufzeichnen lassen. Meine Traffic unterstützt ebenfalls die SNMP-Abfrage eines Routers oder Windows-Servers. Die aktuelle Datenübertragungsrate kann in verschiedenen Diagrammen grafisch dargestellt werden. Ebenfalls kann die aktuelle Datenübertragungsrate in der Titelzeile der aktiven Anwendung angezeigt werden. Das Programm zeigt auch Informationen zu den eingebauten Netzwerkadaptern sowie bei Abfrage eines Routers per SNMP Informationen zum Router an.
> *Downloadseite*





> *DunWatch*
> _Was kann DunWatch?_
> _DunWatch zeigt die aktuelle Internet-Verbindung mit Übertragungsrate, -menge und -dauer an und erstellt eine Statistik über die Verbindungen, die auch die Monatssummen berechnet. So lässt sich jederzeit sehen, ob das für DSL-Tarife typische Monatsvolumen bereits erreicht wurde.
> 
> ...





> *DUmeter*
> Zeichnet alle Datenübertragungen in Form eines Diagrammes auf. Sehr praktisch wenn man eine Internet-Variante hat, bei der einem Pro Monat nur eine bestimmte Menge Traffic hat. Denn mit DUmeter lässt sich zB einstellen, dass wenn eine bestimmte Trafficgrenze überschritten-/bis zum Ende des Monats warscheinlich erreicht wird, eine Warnmeldung angezeigt wird. Ausserdem lassen sich auch sg. "Überwachunsstopps" machen, mit denen man zB herausfinden kann, wieviel Datenvolumen ein gewisses Game/Programm etc. pro Stunde braucht.
> Download site
> MaxBoecks Meinung: ich selbst verwende dieses Programm schon sehr lange und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## struy (26. November 2005)

*DIENSTE & RECHTEVERWALTUNG*



> *ServConf*
> ServConf ist ein kleines Tool, das, wie services.msc, der Verwaltung von NT-Diensten dient. Die Vorteile gegenüber den Windows Boardmitteln liegen z.B. bei der Übersichtlichkeit: Servconf markiert gestartete/ nicht gestartete Dienste farblich, was eine sehr schnelle Orientierung ermöglicht. Ebenfalls werden damit Abhängigkeiten von Diensten sehr klar aufgelistet. Das Killerfeature ist jedoch die Snapshotfunktion: Man kann die derzeitige Einstellung der Dienste als .snapshot ex- und importieren, was zum Bleistift ganz nützlich ist, wenn man verschiedene Rechnerkonfigurationen vergleichen will. Servconf kann, muss aber nicht installiert werden (.ace Dateien kann man z.B. mit IZArc entpacken. Eine Art Gerätemanager und Ereignisanzeige ist auch noch integriert.





> *Fajos XP FSE*
> Fajos XP FSE ist ein kleines Tool für XP Home. Leider gibt es bei Home keinen Reiter Sicherheit im Eigenschaftsdialog einer Datei. Wer also Rechte vergeben möchte, darf die cmd.exe  und den Befehl cacls bemühen oder im abgesicherten Modus starten. Es ist allerdings nicht so, dass der Reiter Sicherheit bei Home nicht existieren würde, vielmehr wird er nur standardmäßig ausgeblendet. XP FSE lässt nun Windows diesen Reiter auch im normalen Windowsbetrieb zeigen. Wer sich nichts installieren möchte, kann stattdesssen auch z.B. den FileSecPatch benutzen.


----------



## Warfish (27. November 2005)

*TOOLS FÜR WINDOWS*

_Virtualisierungssoftware_


> *Microsoft Virtual PC 2004*
> Virtual PC 2004 Service Pack 1 is a powerful software virtualization solution that allows you to run multiple PC-based operating systems simultaneously on one workstation, providing a safety net to maintain compatibility with legacy applications while you migrate to a new operating system. It also saves reconfiguration time, so your support, development, and training staff can work more efficiently.
> 
> Virtual PC 2004 SP1 runs on: Windows 2000 Professional SP4, Windows XP Professional or later, and Windows XP Tablet PC Edition or later.
> ...





> *StrokeIt*
> Vielleicht kennt ja der ein oder andere Mausgesten aus Brausern wie z.B. K-Meleon oder Firefox. Und vielleicht hat der ein oder andere schon mal probiert eine Mausgeste in Paint auszuführen und vielleicht hat der ein oder andere dann festgestellt, dass das immer noch nicht geht. Mit StrokeIt kann man dieses Dilemma lösen. Damit sind Mausgesten mit jedem Programm möglich. Die meisten der voreingestellten habe ich gelöscht, und mir dann meine eigenen erstellt. Diese Vorgehensweise hat mMn den Vorteil, das man viel schneller die Mausgesten auswendig lernt. Das Teil ist übrigens von einem der Programmierer von K-Meleon.





> *TypeAndRun*
> TypeAndRun ist eine Konsole um sehr schnell Programme und allerhand Befehle ausführen zu können.
> Dazu erstellt man zunächst ein Alias und gibt dann den Pfad zur Exe an. TypeAndRun hat eine Autovervollständigung: Wenn man also 10 Aliase hat, die mit "W" anfangen, aber nur eine mit "WIN" dann reicht es win zu schreiben und mit Enter zu bestätigen um zum Bleistift WinAMP zu starten.
> Es gibt auf der Seite auch noch ein paar Plugins, unter anderem um mit TypeAndRun verschiedene Media Player zu steuern.





> *Unlocker*
> Unlocker ist ein kleines Tool, welches die Möglichkeit bietet, Dateien zu entsperren, die gerade von einem Prozess verwendet werden. Dazu muss auf die entsprechende Datei oder den entsprechenden Ordner ein Rechtsklick gemacht und aus dem Kontextmenü der Eintrag Unlocker angeklickt werden. Daraufhin öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster, welches genau anzeigt, welcher Prozess verhindert, dass die Datei gelöscht, umbenannt oder verschoben werden kann. Hier bietet Unlocker nun mehrere Möglichkeiten: Zum einen kann der Prozess gekillt werden, wie man es von anderen Tools bereits kennt, zum anderen kann versucht werden, die Datei zu entsperren (unlock). Dabei wird der Prozess nicht gekillt. Sehr angenehm für den Fall, dass man die explorer.exe nicht unbedingt beenden möchte.





> *RockXP*
> RockXP ist ein nützliches Tool, um die Windows Seriennummer aus zu lesen oder zu ändern, die "wpa.dbl" zu sichern, falls ein grösseres Hardware-Upgrade angesagt ist, und um wirklich sichere Passwörter für Windows zu generieren. Auch ganz nützlich ist die Funktion, MSN Messenger Passwörter im Klartext zu sehen, für den Fall, das man sie vergessen hat.





> *PageDefrag*
> Klein aber oho! PageDefrag zeigt nicht nur den Fragmentierungsgrad von Paging- und Registry-Dateien an, sondern komprimiert sie auch gleich. Selbst mit Arbeitsspeicher-Kopien, die von Ruhezustand-Sessions eines Laptop übrig sind, kann das kostenlose Programm aus dem Hause Sysinternals umgehen.
> 
> Zur Sicherheit wird Checkdisk gestartet, bevor es mit der Defragmentierung los geht.





> *Tweak Power*
> Mit der Freeware TweakPower ändern Sie versteckte Einstellungen und Parameter sowie undokumentierte Funktionen per Mausklick.
> 
> Sie können mit dem Gratis-Tool die Registry aufräumen, sich Systeminformationen anzeigen lassen oder Ihre Internetverbindung optimieren.
> ...





> *Hamachi*
> Dieses nette, kleine Programm simuliert eine Netzwerkverbindung über das Internet.
> 
> Das heißt, man braucht keinen Account in einem Spiel  anzulegen, um mit Freunden über das Internet spielen zu können. Man loggt sich einfach auf einen bestehenden Hamachiserver ein oder erstellt einen Neuen und lädt Freunde ein.
> ...





> *Diskcleaner*
> Es löscht so ziemlich alle Caches und Temps von I-Net-Programmen die man kennt !
> 
> Wenn man bei diesem Bild das kleine [c] drückt, dann kann man so noch einstellen wie es beim Start funktionieren soll!
> ...


----------



## DoktorX (27. November 2005)

*NOTEBOOK*



> *Notebook Hardware Controle*
> Nützliches Notebook-Tool, mit dem man die Akkulaufzeit durch Runtertakten erhöhen kann


----------



## crackajack (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				URSHAK am 31.08.2005 01:39 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Open Office*
> > für alle die sich Microsoft Office nicht leisten können, es ist nämlich kompatibel zu Microsoft, daher lassen sich dateien die beispielsweise mit Microsoft Word geschriben wurde mit Open Office Word öffnen.


Kritik:
OpenOffice enthält Textverarbeitung, Tabellenkalkulation, Präsentationen und einen WYSIWYG HTML Editor. Es fehlt jedoch ein Ersatz für MS Access.
Kompatibilität ist nicht zu 100% gegeben, aufgrund der nicht offenen Standards der MS Office Dokumente!


			
				URSHAK am 31.08.2005 01:39 schrieb:
			
		

> DOKUMENTE & DATEIEN
> 
> 
> > *Aus Office ein PDF erstellen*
> ...


Kritik:
cibpdf kann nur aus Word ein PDF erstellen


Hier ein paar Alternativen für diejenigen die Adobe Acrobat nicht mehr illegal verwenden wollen.  

*PDFCreator*
PDFCreator ist ein kostenloses Tool um auf einfache Weise PDFs aus jeder beliebigen Anwendung zu erstellen. Über einen Druckertreiber wird direkt aus jeder Anwendung eine PDF-Maschine.

PDFCreator wird unter der GPL (GNU General Public License) veröffentlicht.
PDFCreator ist mehrsprachig, standardmäßig sind eine deutsche und eine englische Sprachdatei dabei. Aber andere Sprache können einfach hinzugefügt werden. Dafür müssen nur einige Zeilen übersetzt werden.

*FreePDF XP*
FreePDF XP ist ein grafischer Aufsatz für GhostScript, mit dem auf einfache Weise PDF Dateien erzeugt werden können.

Ein PDF Document kann per Datei / Drucken aus jeder beliebigen Anwendung heraus erstellt werden
Danach öffnet sich der FreePDF Assistent, mit dem der weitere Ablauf gewählt werden kann
FreePDF XP erstellt das PDF und öffnet es, sendet es in einer Email, speichert es unter einem Dateinamen oder beendet sich einfach 
downloadlink
(Bitte Hinweise wegen Versionen, Ghostscript und Installationsreihenfolge auf der Downloadseite beachten.)


----------



## MICHI123 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

Hi
sehr schöner thread, lauter sehr gute Freeware Tools aufgelistet.
ich hab da auch noch ein nettes programm gefunden:


> TV Movie Clickfinder.
> Der Clickfinder aktualisiert sich selbst alle 2 wochen und zeigt das Programm der 8 wichtigsten  deutschen Sender.
> Man kann sich ausserdem an einen Film erinnern lassen, und die Datenbank nach Wiederholungen absuchen.
> Downloadlink: http://www.tvmovie.de/clickfinder/download.html


----------



## onliner (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

Servus,

für alle die mal Ihre Temps effektiv löschen wollen sollten sich mal dieses nette kleine Tool holen, natürlich Freeware  . Es löscht so ziemlich alle Caches und Temps von I-Net-Programmen die man kennt !

Diskcleaner

Wenn man bei diesem Bild das kleine [c] drückt, dann kann man so noch einstellen wie es beim Start funktionieren soll!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergesst einfach mal diese firlefanzprogs wie XPtweak oder HDclean und müllkonsorten, die sich nach dem de-install nicht mal selbst aus der Registrie nehmen ....

Servus
onliner


----------



## crackajack (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				URSHAK am 31.08.2005 01:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und über jedes neue programm erfreut


*Blender* war ursprünglich ein kommerzielles Produkt und wurde mit 100 000 Euro Spendengeldern "freigekauft". Innerhalb kürzester Zeit wurde die 3D-Modelling- und Animationssoftware zu einem der am häufigsten von 3D-Grafikern unter Linux verwendeten Programme. 

Die Software steht für Windows, Linux, Irix, Sun Solaris, FreeBSD und Mac OS X auf der Blender-Homepage zum Download bereit.  (GNU Public License)
hier der Direktlink für die 2.40 Version:
blender-for-win (6,5MB)
Dokumentation muss separat gedownloaded werden. Zu finden unter download//documentation Teil1 40MB Teil2 3MB
Sowie weitere Anleitungen finden sich ebenso auf der Seite.


----------



## MaxBoeck (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

Zu den Traffic Tools könnte man noch folgendes adden:



> *DUmeter*
> Zeichnet alle Datenübertragungen in Form eines Diagrammes auf. Sehr praktisch wenn man eine Internet-Variante hat, bei der einem Pro Monat nur eine bestimmte Menge Traffic hat. Denn mit DUmeter lässt sich zB einstellen, dass wenn eine bestimmte Trafficgrenze überschritten-/bis zum Ende des Monats warscheinlich erreicht wird, eine Warnmeldung angezeigt wird. Ausserdem lassen sich auch sg. "Überwachunsstopps" machen, mit denen man zB herausfinden kann, wieviel Datenvolumen ein gewisses Game/Programm etc. pro Stunde braucht.
> Download site


ich selbst verwende dieses Programm schon sehr lange und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ohne dem würde ich wohl jedes Monat mein Trafficvolumen überschreiten  Das Programm wurde übrigens auch in der PCGames 2/06 verwendet ("Online Spiele tunen")

In die Kategorie Firewalls würde auch noch das hier passen:



> *ZoneAlarm*
> Auszug aus der Website:
> _Benutzerfreundliche Firewall verhindert Zugriff durch Hacker und andere unbekannte Bedrohungen.
> 
> ...



Achja und zu Edutainment könnte man noch GoogleEarth adden.


----------



## Goddess (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

Xaldon Webspider 2 Ist ein "Freeware" Programm mit dem es möglich ist, komplette Webseiten auf der eigenen Festplatte zu speichern. Der Vorteil an diesem Programm ist die Möglichkeit, die "Tiefe" anzugeben in der das Programm suchen, und Webseiten speichern soll. Das Speichern der Inhalte beschränkt sich nicht ausschliesslich auf den Web Server wo die Seite "liegt". Es ist mit diesem Tool auch möglich verlinkte Inhalte die auf anderen Servern liegen zu speichern. _Es werden übrigens nicht nur .html und .php Dateien, sondern auch alle anderen Inhalte wie Audio, Video, Bild und komprimierte Dateien mit abgespeichert._


----------



## URSHAK (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

so, hab mal 2 neue sachen geadded, das was ihr gepostet hat kommt in den nächsten Tagen dazu, ich bin immer über neue sachen offen

außerdem plane ich in nächster zeit eine Generalüberholung von 1)Links 2)Formatierung

falls ihr auf defekte links stößt => pm an mich, über den korrekten link würde ich mich auch freuen


----------



## Vector (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

SIW ist eine Alternative für die (eingestellte) free Edition von  Everest.
_This program perform computer configuration analysis and diagnostics. It gives detailed information about your computer properties and settings, detailed specs for CPU, motherboard, chipset, BIOS, CPU, PCI/AGP, USB and ISA/PnP devices, memory, monitor, video card, disk drives, CD/DVD devices, SCSI devices, S.M.A.R.T., ports, network cards, printers, operating system, installed programs and hotfixes, processes, services, serial numbers (CD keys), users, open files, system uptime, network, network shares, as well as real-time monitors for CPU, memory, page file usage and network traffic. It displays currently active network connections, passwords hidden behind asterisks, installed codecs, and more.
This program also creates a report file, and is able to run in batch mode..._


----------



## Vector (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

TypeAndRun ist eine Konsole um sehr schnell Programme und allerhand Befehle ausführen zu können.
Dazu erstellt man zunächst ein Alias und gibt dann den Pfad zur Exe an. TypeAndRun hat eine Autovervollständigung: Wenn man also 10 Aliase hat, die mit "W" anfangen, aber nur eine mit "WIN" dann reicht es win zu schreiben und mit Enter zu bestätigen um zum Bleistift WinAMP zu starten.
Es gibt auf der Seite auch noch ein paar Plugins, unter anderem um mit TypeAndRun verschiedene Media Player zu steuern.

Ein echtes Juwel IMO.


----------



## barhocker (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

exefix.reg um exen wieder lauffähig zu machen. http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/exefix.reg 

den text der seite kopieren und in ein neues textfile reinkopieren....textfile abspeichern und "exefix.reg" nennen und ausführen....fertig....exen starten wieder .

Smile


----------



## Gralsritter (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

KeePass Password Safe

Einaches, aber effektives Opensource Program, um seine Passwörter zu verwalten und ggf. (verschlüsselt) auf USB-Stick zu speichern.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Beschreibung:
Verwalten und generieren Sie Passwörter

Mit KeePass verwalten, generieren und kopieren Sie Ihre Passwörter. Zunächst ist es sinnvoll, das Programm vor unbefugten Zugriffen zu schützen. Jede neue Datenbank versehen Sie zu diesem Zweck mit einem Hauptschlüssel bzw. einem Master-Passwort. Wollen Sie noch mehr Sicherheit, dann lassen Sie den Hauptschlüssel auf einem externen Medium wie z.B. einem USB-Stick abspeichern. Die Passwörter bzw. Zugangsdaten ordnen Sie geeigneten Kategorien zu, die Sie nach Belieben anlegen und editieren können. Nach dem Öffnen des Fensters für einen neuen Eintrag haben Sie die Möglichkeit, vollständige Zugangsdaten abzulegen, die Sie z.B. für das Einloggen in einen Chat benötigen. Falls nicht vorhanden, können Sie ein Passwort von KeePass erstellen lassen. Jeder Eintrag wird von KeePass bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als gültig betrachtet, den Sie in die dafür vorgesehenen Spalten übergeben. Die Daten übertragen Sie per Drag & Drop oder über den Umweg der Zwischenablage in ein Onlineformular. Noch schneller geht es jedoch mit der Funktion Auto-Type, die alle Daten eines Eintrags kopiert und sie durch vorgegebene Tabulatoren den richtigen Feldern zuweist. Mehr dazu finden Sie in der Hilfe unter Features Descriptions - Auto-Type. Weitere Features sind das Exportieren der Datenbank in die Formate TXT, HTML, XML oder CSV, die Passwort-Suchfunktion sowie das Ausdrucken der Passwortliste.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://keepass.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Atrox (23. März 2006)

*Frubar SaU...*

SaU ist der einfachste Weg ein Screenshot innerhalb von Sekunden Online zubekommen. Man erinnere sich noch an lästiges einfügen in Paint, abspeichern, die Suche nach Webspaceanbietern, sich dann durch den Popup-Werbejungel der Anbieter zu kämpfen um dann das heißgeliebte Bild endlich stressig abzuloaden. Diese Zeiten sind mit SaU endlich vorbei.

Nötig ist nur ein minimaler Client für SaU, den gibt es bereits als Bashscript (z.B. für Linux, BSD, etc.) und als ausführbare Datei für Windows. Eine Anmeldung oder Registrierung ist nicht notwendig. Der Quellcode unterliegt der GPL und ist somit für jeden frei.

Wie Funktioniert SaU?
Das Programm läuft im Hintergrund, sobald man die "Druck"- / "Printtaste" auf der Tastatur drückt, wird ein aktuelles Bildschirmfoto lokal gespeichert und gleichzeitig auf den SaU Frubar Server übertragen. Nach dem Upload wird der Link zum hochgeladenen Bild automatisch in die Zwischenablage kopiert. Ein Archiv zum durchstöbern ist ebenfalls vorhanden.
Die Vorteile sind klar:

    * enorme Zeiterspanis
    * einfache Installation (Anleitungen sind vorhanden)
    * SaU ist komplett Kostenlos
    * eine Registrierung, Anmeldung oder ähnliches ist NICHT notwendig
    * keinerlei Werbung, Popups, Dialer, etc.

http://sau.frubar.net/


----------



## Atrox (23. März 2006)

*Frubar FruPic*

Mit FruPic lassen sich Bilder ganz einfach und leicht hochladen. nach der installation, bei der man seinen Nicknamen angeben muss, erscheint mit Kontextmenü nach einem Rechtsklick auf Bilder "Publish on FruPic". Das Programm uploaded das Bild im Hintergrund und nach getaner Arbeit ertönt ein Bestätigungsgeräusch.
Der Link zum Bild wird automatisch in die Zwischenablage kopiert.
siehe hier

http://frupic.frubar.net


----------



## MICHI123 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				Warfish am 27.11.2005 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch ein weiters Programm: Hamachi.
> 
> Dieses nette, kleine Programm simuliert eine Netzwerkverbindung über das Internet.
> 
> ...


wir nutzen hamachi auch, bei aoe 2 zB läuft das ganz gut, aber bei cod geht der ping über 500, spielen ist so nicht möglich..
*gibt es dafür ein besseres programm als hamachi?*


----------



## GDI-Commander (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich die Temperaturen vom Prozessor, der Grafikkarte und vom System auslesen kann. Mehr muss es gar nicht können. Kennt jemand eins?


----------



## Gralsritter (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				GDI-Commander am 13.05.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich die Temperaturen vom Prozessor, der Grafikkarte und vom System auslesen kann. Mehr muss es gar nicht können. Kennt jemand eins?


MotherBoard Monitor?


----------



## bierchen (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				Gralsritter am 13.05.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> GDI-Commander am 13.05.2006 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für die Grafikkarte: RivaTuner.
Für alles: Everst Home. Erlaubt es aber nicht, die Temps auch aufzuzeichnen.


----------



## IL-Hardware (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

Hi, Ich empfehle für den Audiobereich und die allgemeine Audiobearbeitung den Open-Source Audio Editor & Recorder  : Audacity zu erreichen unter 

http://www.audacity.de/    

MfG: I Love -Hardware


----------



## crackajack (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

DATENWIEDERHERSTELLUNG & Co.

_Windows CD mit aktuellen SP und Patches erstellen_


> *WinFuture XP ISO Builder*
> Mit WinFuture XP ISO Builder erweitern Sie Ihre Windows-CD um einige nützliche Funktionen. Egal ob Windows 2000, XP oder Server 2003 - der WinFuture.de XP-ISO-Builder integriert neben dem aktuellsten Service Pack, Systemdateien, welche z.B.: die Verwendung von unsignierten Visual Styles erlaubt, auch die Treiber für alle Hardware-Komponenten.



dazupassend


> *WinFuture Windows XP Update Pack*
> Das WinFuture XP Update Pack ist eine Zusammenstellung aller Patches, die Microsoft nach der Veröffentlichung des Windows XP Service Pack 2 zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Dabei wurden die Patches einzeln untersucht und miteinander verglichen, so dass immer die aktuellste Version einer Datei auf dem System vorhanden ist - ein Punkt, in dem sich das Update Pack von WinFuture.de von den zahlreichen Plagiaten unterscheidet.



nLite ist zwar schon drin ,aber den Text könnte man etwas erweitern


> *nLite*
> nLite is a tool for permanent Windows components removal and pre-installation Windows setup. After removal there is an option to make bootable image ready for burning on cd or testing in virtual machines. With nLite you will be able to have Windows installation which on install doesn't include, or even contain on cd, unwanted components.
> 
> So far it supports Windows 2000, XP x86/x64 and 2003 x86/x64 all languages.
> ...



TOOLS FÜR WINDOWS

_Virtualisierungssoftware_


> *Microsoft Virtual PC 2004*
> Virtual PC 2004 Service Pack 1 is a powerful software virtualization solution that allows you to run multiple PC-based operating systems simultaneously on one workstation, providing a safety net to maintain compatibility with legacy applications while you migrate to a new operating system. It also saves reconfiguration time, so your support, development, and training staff can work more efficiently.
> 
> Virtual PC 2004 SP1 runs on: Windows 2000 Professional SP4, Windows XP Professional or later, and Windows XP Tablet PC Edition or later.
> ...


----------



## TheErdmaennchen (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				crackajack am 14.07.2006 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> DATENWIEDERHERSTELLUNG & Co.
> 
> _Windows CD mit aktuellen SP und Patches erstellen_
> 
> ...



Und kennt ihr auch ein programm was gelöschte bilder von einer speicherkarte wiederherstellt?
Kenne da nur SanDisk RescuePRO aber nur als demo denn als Vollversion kostet das 40€


----------



## onliner (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				TheErdmaennchen am 17.07.2006 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Und kennt ihr auch ein programm was gelöschte bilder von einer speicherkarte wiederherstellt?
> Kenne da nur SanDisk RescuePRO aber nur als demo denn als Vollversion kostet das 40€


*PC INSPECTOR™ smart recovery



			PC INSPECTOR™ smart recovery ist ein einzigartiges Datenrettungs-programm für Flash Card™, Smart Media™, SONY Memory Stick™, IBM™ Micro Drive, Multimedia Card, Secure Digital Card und für alle anderen Speichermedien von digitalen Kameras.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


*


----------



## INU-ID (4. August 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

*Dkill95*

_Dkill95 dient dazu, Zeitbeschränkungen bei Shareware oder Beta-Versionen aufzuheben. Da viele CDs mit Programmen angeboten werden, bei denen die Testphase bereits abgelaufen ist, wenn man die gewünschte Software einmal ausprobieren möchte, kann man solche Programme wieder lauffähig machen, ohne jedesmal die Systemzeit ändern zu müssen.

Dkill95 funktioniert nicht bei Programmen, die ins System eingreifen (Dll-Dateien, Callbacks). Einige Programme setzen nach einem abgelaufenen Datum ein Flag in der Registry und lassen sich dann nicht mehr starten. Auch nicht nach einer Neuinstallation. Hier muss Dkill95 unmittelbar nach der Installation des Programms eingesetzt werden, so dass das Datum nicht ablaufen kann. *Viele neuere Programme funktionieren mit Dkill95 nicht, was auch gut so ist. Dann das Tool soll vor allem dazu dienen, Shareware, die nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird, bzw. nicht mehr freigeschaltet werden kann, auf älteren Systemen (z.B. Windows 95) verfügbar zu halten.* _

http://www.pctipp.ch/downloads/dl/23409.asp


----------



## crackajack (25. August 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

GRAFIKPROGRAMME
*GIMP*

da viele mit dem GIMP nicht zurechtkommen und lieber illegal Photoshop nutzen, hier eine Modifikation um diese Nutzer zu GIMP-überläufern zu machen:



> *GIMPshop*
> Gimpshop veränderte GIMP dahingehend, dass Menüeinträge, Werkzeugnamen und Optionen aussehen wie in Photoshop. Der Funktionsumfang konnte natürlich nicht geändert werden, somit wird die ein oder andere Photoshopfunktion weiterhin fehlen.
> Anzumerken wäre noch das die Version englisch ist, wohingegen das normale GIMP auch deutsch installierbar ist.
> Installationen sind auf Mac OS X (10.3, 10.4), Linux und Windows möglich.


Kommentar:
Installation ging problemlos. (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, war sogar schon das benötigte GTK mit dabei. Wenn nicht, der download davon ist über den obigen gimp.org link leicht zu finden)

Man hat nur mehr ein Fenster (und innerhalb dieses spielt die Musik) und die Menüs sind anders als beim normalen GIMP (ach wirklich?  ). Da ich das herkömmliche GIMP aber schon gewöhnt bin und Photoshop nie gesehen habe, habe ich das gimpshop-proggi gleich wieder runtergeschmissen.

Edit:
dort findet man auch für die die das Mehrfenstersystem von GIMP nicht vertragen eine Mod um die Fenster in ein einziges Hauptfenster zu zwingen:


> *Windows Gimp Deweirdifyer *
> A little plugin for Windows Gimp that gets rid of some of the weirdnesses and annoyances in the Windows version of Gimp.
> Adds a background window that sits under gimp. It removes the other ten million gimp windows from the task bar and the alt-tab menu and takes control of them itself. You can just alt tab off gimp and then alt tab back and all your windows appear as they were before.


toller Name  
Weil ich GIMP auch in der weird/annoying-fassung sowieso schon mag, für mich unnötig.


----------



## crackajack (11. September 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

-BROWSER



> *browzar*
> With Browzar you can search and surf the web without leaving any visible trace on the computer you are using.
> Browzar is based on the Internet Explorer browser engine. Its free and only takes seconds to download and you don’t even need to install it, so you can download Browzar time and time again, whenever and wherever you need it to protect your privacy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goddess (21. September 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

Tools für Windows - Unlocker 

Unlocker ist ein kleines Tool, welches die Möglichkeit bietet, Dateien zu entsperren, die gerade von einem Prozess verwendet werden. Dazu muss auf die entsprechende Datei oder den entsprechenden Ordner ein Rechtsklick gemacht und aus dem Kontextmenü der Eintrag Unlocker angeklickt werden. Daraufhin öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster, welches genau anzeigt, welcher Prozess verhindert, dass die Datei gelöscht, umbenannt oder verschoben werden kann. Hier bietet Unlocker nun mehrere Möglichkeiten: Zum einen kann der Prozess gekillt werden, wie man es von anderen Tools bereits kennt, zum anderen kann versucht werden, die Datei zu entsperren (unlock). Dabei wird der Prozess nicht gekillt. Sehr angenehm für den Fall, dass man die explorer.exe nicht unbedingt beenden möchte.


----------



## spider_fx (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

Ist es mit Nero WaveEditor 3 möglich, die Geschwindigkeit eines Stücks zu verändern??

Falls nicht, mit welchem Tool/Prog geht das?

thx für schnelle Antworten & cya

spider_fx

_edit: kA, obs mit nero geht, aber Transcribe! kann's... (30tage-trial)..._


----------



## digitalos (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

Dateischredder
Eraser 

Dieser Dateischredder enthält alle Normen (Gutman,US DoD 5220.22-M..., Pseudorandom Data.....) zum Dateischreddern und Integriert sich günstigerweise ins Kontexmenü von Windows XP ..... the best 

Sicherheit
PeerGuardian2.0(Beta6b)

Ist eine kleine IP-Firewall mit mehreren Listen: Ads, Educational, Government, P2P, Spyware, die aktualisiert werden und Upgedatet werden können, man kann auch eigene IP-Ranges hinzufügen & blocken oder erlauben. (testen)
Eine automatische Updatefunktion ist auch integriert. Leider ist es in Englisch aber ich glaub das man das hinbekommt.....
Man kann auch HttpBlock aktivieren dann werden die enthaltenen Blocklisten auch auf Port 80 angewendet. (manche Seiten werden dann natürlich geblockt).
PeerGuardian pflegt auch eine history.db die jeglichen IP+Port Verkehr aufzeichnet, man kann nachvollziehen wann man wo war oder welches Prog zu welcher IP Connectet, wenn man die Ports von den Exe Dateien kennt.
Der PeerGuardian Treiber (pgfilter.sys) ist noch nicht perfekt Programmiert, der Shutdown & das Abmelden dauert mit laufendem pg2.exe ziemlich lange, also entweder eine Taskkill batch zum Shutdown oder das Prog im Systray schließen. (falls der Treiber mal hängt gibts im Installordner die pgfix.exe)  

ClamWin

OpenSource Antivirenprogramm, bindet sich auch im Windows Kontextmenü ein hat aber leider noch keinen RealtimeGuard, soll aber in Arbeit sein.
Zur Zeit sind es ca. 85000 Signaturen. Die Signaturdatei wird meistens mehrmals täglich erweitert.

tschüssi Digi 

viel Spaß beim testen

& frohes Neues an alle......


----------



## Goddess (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

*Windows Tools;* "RockXP 4" ist ein nützliches Tool, um die Windows Seriennummer aus zu lesen oder zu ändern, die "wpa.dbl" zu sichern, falls ein grösseres Hardware-Upgrade angesagt ist, und um wirklich sichere Passwörter für Windows zu generieren. Auch ganz nützlich ist die Funktion, MSN Messenger Passwörter im Klartext zu sehen, für den Fall, das man sie vergessen hat.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

Browser: 

*Opera*



> _Wikipedia über Opera_
> 
> Opera ist ein für Windows, Mac OS, Unix-Derivate und BeOS kostenlos erhältliches Programm des norwegischen Unternehmens Opera Software ASA, das Webbrowser, E-Mail-Programm und weitere Werkzeuge vereint. Ebenso ist das Programm für mobile Geräte wie Handhelds und PDAs verfügbar.
> 
> ...



www.opera.com


----------



## onliner (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

PageDefrag

Beschreibung von ZD-Net


> Klein aber oho! PageDefrag zeigt nicht nur den Fragmentierungsgrad von Paging- und Registry-Dateien an, sondern komprimiert sie auch gleich. Selbst mit Arbeitsspeicher-Kopien, die von Ruhezustand-Sessions eines Laptop übrig sind, kann das kostenlose Programm aus dem Hause Sysinternals umgehen.
> 
> Zur Sicherheit wird Checkdisk gestartet, bevor es mit der Defragmentierung los geht.
> 
> Die neue Version 2.3.2 enthält Bugfixes.


----------



## Spcial (3. April 2007)

*AW: Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				URSHAK am 31.08.2005 01:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hierrauf Antworten
> 
> *Edit LordMephisto: Bitte nur auf dieses Posting antworten. Bitte nicht auf die Beiträge antworten in denen URSHAK noch was ändern will!*



was hällst du davon den GX::Transcoder gegen SUPER einzutauschen?
Super 2007 Build 22
das programm kann wesentlich mehr konvertieren und läuft dabei wesentlich stabiler. 

kannst ja mal drüber nachdenken.   

edit: BSplayer musst ja nicht sein. Achtung: Adware, bringt WhenU auf den pc und man wird mit werbung nur so überschüttet.

zu Shrink 3.2, ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie es mit der rechtslage aussieht, aber meines wissen nach ist es in deutschland verboten. 

aber ansonsten toller thread. gute arbeit. 

mfg


----------



## Solon25 (26. September 2007)

*AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

*Tweak Power*

*Betriebssystem:*
_Win 2000
Win XP
Win 2003 Server
Windows Vista_



> Mit der Freeware TweakPower ändern Sie versteckte Einstellungen und Parameter sowie undokumentierte Funktionen per Mausklick.
> 
> Sie können mit dem Gratis-Tool die Registry aufräumen, sich Systeminformationen anzeigen lassen oder Ihre Internetverbindung optimieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

hallo 
was mir grade auffällt was noch fehlt ist die freeware tool abteilung für webcam software.
wenn da also jeamand ein paar programe weiß, ich und andere wären bestimmt dankbar.
ich suche zb ein program das serien bilder macht, also alles 60s ein bild macht und das vorher gehende bild nicht überschreibt


----------



## onliner (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				BLACKDIMMU am 12.10.2007 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> was mir grade auffällt was noch fehlt ist die freeware tool abteilung für webcam software.
> wenn da also jeamand ein paar programe weiß, ich und andere wären bestimmt dankbar.
> ich suche zb ein program das serien bilder macht, also alles 60s ein bild macht und das vorher gehende bild nicht überschreibt


Sersen,

schau mal auf dieser page nach ob du was brauchbares findest.
http://www.winxp-software.de/show.php3?kat=Webcam***Tools

Gruß


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (17. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

AUDIO

foobar 2000         http://www.foobar2000.org/  oder                http://www.chip.de/downloads/foobar2000_13007920.html

Foobar 2000 ist ein kleines Musikprogramm, welches sich durch geringen Arbeitsspeicherverbrauch und einer guten Übersicht auszeichnet. Es sind viele verschiedene Designs vorhanden, die man jederzeit wechseln kann. Beim rippen einer Musik-Cd wir automatisch auf eine Online-Datenbank zugegriffen um Informationen über die CD zu bekommen. Der einzigste Nachteil ist, dass es nur eine englische Version gibt, was aber für die meisten Leute kein Problem darstellen sollte.


----------



## sandman2003 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

http://www.freeware.de/english/efficient-wma-mp3-converter_30295.html


sehr gutes proggi... wandelt ALLES in ALLES von ALLES um 


sehr guti^^


----------



## crackajack (14. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

Hab mal alle geposteten Proggis vorne eingetragen. Hoffe da ist nicht allzuviel Schrott dabei. Überprüft habe ich die nämlich nicht wirklich auf Sinnhaftigkeit.^^
Dabei habe ich alles etwas umstrukturiert, damit ich dem Inhaltsverzeichnis nun Links zu einzelnen Kommentaren verpassen konnte. Somit sollte man nun gezielter nach dem Gewünschten suchen können.


Wäre toll wenn ab und zu Leute mal melden würden, wenn sie merken das ein Link nicht mehr geht oder der Text etwas kompakter (oder ausführlicher) über die Eigenschaften des jeweiligen Programms bescheid geben soll. Bzw. neue Programme oder bessere die anderen erweitern oder ersetzen sollen.
Die Kategorisierung ist auch nicht in Stein gemeißelt, wenn wer bessere Ideen hat, immer her damit.


----------



## Succer (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die wichtigsten Freeware Tools (Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten) [14.07.08]*

Bei den Messengern solltest du auch noch Digsby (http://www.digsby.com/) hinzufügen.

mMn das Ultimative Chatprogramm, dient gleichzeitig auch noch als eMail-Notifier und hält über Änderungen auf Social-Networking-Seiten auf dem laufenden!


----------



## noxious (14. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

@sandman
Wirklich ALLES? Ich habe bis jetzt noch kein (kostenloses) Tool gefunden, dass WMA in mp3 umwandeln kann, da WMA ja irgendwie ilzenlich geschützt ist oder so ähnlich.
:o 


Ich hätte da noch ein paar Helferlein:

- *Microsoft SyncToy*
Kann Ordnerinhalte spiegeln/synchronisieren...

- *CDBremse*
"Beruhigt" das CD/DVD-Laufwerk
Besonders empfehlenswert beim DVD-Gucken

- *HWMonitor*
Zeigt die Temperatur von fast allem an und "behält" sich die Maximal-Temperatur

- *Notebook Hardware Controle*
Nützliches Notebook-Tool, mit dem man die Akkulaufzeit durch Runtertakten erhöhen kann


----------



## olstyle (14. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				crackajack am 14.07.2008 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal alle geposteten Proggis vorne eingetragen.


Ich würde sagen dafür darfst du mal Grüße an Olli schicken.


----------



## crackajack (14. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*

Mal allgemein:
1. Es wäre nett, wenn ihr die Beschreibung des jeweiligen Programms gleich in einer anständigen Formatierung, so wie es vorne (in etwa) immer gemacht wurde, liefert.


> *Programmname*
> Beschreibung
> Link (download oder homepage)


2. Es wäre weiters nett, wenn ihr dann auch angebt in welchen Bereich das Ding rein soll.
3. Der Thread muss nicht wirklich jede Spezialanwendung enthalten die es irgendwo zum finden gibt, auch wenn sie noch so toll ist. Die wichtigsten Freewaretools....  


@olstyle
Warum glaubst du habe ich den shice gemacht? *Newshabenwill*  
~78k Zeichen herumjonglieren macht bestimmt keinen Spass!!!11einself Wenn URSHAK bestimmte Bereiche wenigstens nicht in einen Kommentar geworfen hätte, hätte man ja nur Links setzen müssen, so hat man ja alles überschreiben müssen um es etwas auseinanderzuklauben.


----------



## noxious (14. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				crackajack am 14.07.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal allgemein:


1. Die Links habe ich in den Programmnamen drin War bei manchen auf der ersten Seiter ja auch so :o 
3.
- CDBremse darf bei keinem(!) DVD-Abend fehlen -> wichtig
- HWMonitor ist das übersichtlichste/kleinste/umfangreichtste Monitoring-Tool das ich kenne -> sehr wichtig
- Microsoft SynchToy: Sowas habe ich lange gesucht und zufällig hier im Forum gefunden -> für mich das Wichtigste der genannten
kannst du aber streichen, wenn du denkst die "Masse" braucht es nicht
- NotebookHardwreControle: Ich wollte auch mal was für's NB nennen


- *CDBremse*
"Beruhigt" das CD/DVD-Laufwerk
Besonders empfehlenswert beim DVD-Gucken
Bereich: Kann ich leider keinem zuordnen
Am ehesten VIDEO, auch wenn es nicht so richtig passt

- *HWMonitor*
Zeigt die Temperatur von fast allem an und "behält" sich die Maximal-Temperatur
Bereich: Monitoring





> @olstyle
> Warum glaubst du habe ich den shice gemacht? *Newshabenwill*


Das wär ja echt mal was. Ein Lob an PCGH ohne X  
Trotzdem toll das du hier mal aufgeräumt hast


----------



## crackajack (14. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				noxious am 14.07.2008 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> :o


allgemein!, das war nicht wirklich an dich gerichtet.  

Wirklich ideal waren halt einige der älteren Texte nicht und auf einen Hops war das halt besonders mühsam bei jedem die Formatierung einigermaßen zu vereinheitlichen.

Microsoft SyncToy passt zu Dateimanager, oder?
Und das Notebook Hardware Controle gehört wohin?


----------



## noxious (15. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				crackajack am 14.07.2008 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft SyncToy passt zu Dateimanager, oder?


Passt, je nachdem wie man es dreht  



> Und das *Notebook* Hardware Controle gehört wohin?


Ist das ne ernste Frage? Ich lasse die Antwort mal *offen*^^
Dachte nur, weil ich Notebook nicht als Kategorie gesehen habe.
Oder meinst du jetzt doch was anders?

Und CDBremse weiß ich, wie gesagt, auch nicht wirklich eine passende Kategorie.


----------



## crackajack (15. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Die wichtigsten freeware Tools [updated]*



			
				noxious am 15.07.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte nur, weil ich Notebook nicht als Kategorie gesehen habe.


Ja eben. Ich wollte nur wissen ob man das Ding eben irgendwo in was Bestehendes reinsortieren kann. Du weißt ja eher was es kann, ich kenne das ja nicht.
Ich mach dann wohl noch Notebooktools als eigenen Bereich mit rein.



> Und CDBremse weiß ich, wie gesagt, auch nicht wirklich eine passende Kategorie.


Naja Video passt scho, wenn du sagst beim Gucken ist das nützlich.


----------



## callemommsen (28. August 2008)

URSHAK am 31.08.2005 01:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hierrauf Antworten
> 
> *Edit LordMephisto: Bitte nur auf dieses Posting antworten. Bitte nicht auf die Beiträge antworten in denen URSHAK noch was ändern will!*



Als Alternative zu ACDSee habe ich Faststone kennengelernt. Das Tool beherrscht eigentlich alles, was das "Original" auch beherrscht (sieht übrigens auch verblüffend ähnlich), bleibt aber trotzdem Freeware. Die Homepage ist: http://www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm

Schöne Grüße aus Flensburg - Calle


----------



## maki83 (29. August 2008)

Ich hab auch noch schöne Tools:

*DVB Dream*
Beschreibung: Freeware zum schauen von TV via DVB-T, DVB-C und DVB-S
Kategorie: TV & Radio
Link: www.dvbdream.de

*STAXRip*
Beschreibung: Vereint zahlreiche Encodingtools und beherrscht die aktuellsten Formate (inkl. HD).
    * Open Source, Freeware
    * No spyware, adware or any other form of malware
    * Lightweight 7-Zip distribution about 320 KB, packs a lot features for that size, no bloat
    * Easy to use and well documented
    * Highly versatile and customizable
    * Reasonable default values for filters and codecs
    * Rich help system including, online help (assistant), context sensitive help, support forum
    * Rich and convenient cutting/trim facilities for tasks like removing ads
    * Job list and batch processing
    * Required third party applications can be managed, integrated and downloaded easily
    * AviSynth powered for excelent video quality and rich source format support
Kategorie: Audio & Video
LINK: http://www.planetdvb.net/staxrip/download

*ZATTOO*
Beschreibung: Zattoo ist eine Software zur Übertragung von Fernsehkanälen über das Internet. Die Daten werden dabei über ein Peer-to-Peer-Netzwerk ausgetauscht (P2PTV) und das Zattoo-Programm-Angebot kann nur mit der Zattoo-Software angezeigt werden.
Derzeit werden 69 Programme unterstützt.
Kategorie: TV & Radio
LINK: http://zattoo.com/de/download/windows


*JOOST*
Beschreibung: Eine Software zur Übertragung von Fernsehkanälen über das Internet. Die Daten werden dabei über ein Peer-to-Peer-Netzwerk ausgetauscht (P2PTV), das Programm wird in einem eigens entwickelten Browser angezeigt.
Katergorier: TV & Radio
Link: http://www.joost.com/


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. März 2009)

*Shape Collage*
Ein Programm um aus vielen kleinen Fotos eine Collage zu erstellen - funktioniert prima und eignet sich perfekt für Poster & Karten aller Art !
Link: http://www.shapecollage.com/


----------

